

Tutorial on testing Angular apps w/ Karma (formerly Testacular) - atldev
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVw8N3hTfCI

======
atldev
Ran across this after reading the (fantastic) GoCardless article here:
[https://gocardless.com/blog/building-a-large-angular-
applica...](https://gocardless.com/blog/building-a-large-angular-application/)

